# Anyone been able to contact Cape Escape?



## Justin (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been trying to contact them by phone listed on their website for several days, and no one was picking up the phone.

I also e-mailed Marlize there but got no responses.

Has anyone been able to contact them recently?


----------



## janmarhen (Jan 16, 2007)

*Yes*

Justin, I sent Marlize and Desiree on Monday evening at 9:06pm.  Desiree responded this morning.  I love Cape Escapes they are always very responsive.

Desiree handles additional spacebank weeks, so I'm not sure if she will be able to help you or not, but her email is:  desiree@capeescape.co.za

Janet


----------



## ralphd (Jan 17, 2007)

Received two emails from Marlize this morning.


----------

